
Watch Google’s robot dog play with a real dog - cornellwright
http://news.yahoo.com/watch-google-robot-dog-play-real-dog-140843627.html
======
kafkaesq
Groovy and testosterone-promoting, from a technical level, I guess.

But the bigger point, as someone pointed out in the comments below the
original, is:

 _This dog is NOT playing with the dog robot. He is upset by it and is barking
to make it back down. We better be kind to all our dogs and keep them around
because they will probably be the only ones to detect those terminators._

The fact that the Google engineers don't instinctively realize this shows how
(very) far they have to go toward understanding the robot-mammal divide.

Which reminds me, I really like this comment, also:

 _The future looks really creepy. That thing has as much regard for the dog as
it does us._

~~~
detaro
> _The fact that the Google engineers don 't instinctively realize this shows
> how (very) far they have to go toward understanding the robot-mammal
> divide._

To be fair, the "playing" nonsense entirely comes from the article author. The
video description is far less interpreting.

EDIT: Although the pure fact "it moves, makes noise and isn't something known
(like a car)" probably already causes a lot of the reactions. How do dogs
react to Roombas?

~~~
kafkaesq
Good points. Still, all I can think about is that poor dog.

